# Revenue code unbundled?



## mjm41795 (Jan 25, 2012)

If a revenue code is billed and not CPT/HCPCS (ex. 258 IV Solutions) would it be considered unbundled from a primary procedure?  I have been told the CPT/HCPCS code has to be billed in order for it to be unbundled?

Please help and site your source if possible


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you put your question in context with an example I am not understanding what you are asking.


----------



## mjm41795 (Feb 15, 2012)

*revenue codes unbundled?*

Hospital billed

Revenue code 

258
272

CPT 96413
HCPCS J9035

The Fluids and supplies are "indicent to" the chemotherapy administration.  Should the revenue codes be unbundled from 96413?


----------



## awest (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it would have to depend on your contract with the insurance.  You can bill the two separtately, and if your contract allows you to bill for the drugs then you will be paid.  

Just an opinion


----------

